# What do I have to lose by trying except for weight???



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 16, 2010)

Yep it's happening finally.  I lost my job last Monday, and while I'm sad about it, I'm using the off time to change some things about myself (mostly physical but also some mental aspects). 

My starting point was 206. Oh dear lord I can't believe I'm actually posting that! LOL! I don't generally look like i weigh that much but I do and there's absolutely NO shame in hiding it. My goal is to reach 170 lbs by our 6th anniversary which in June 10. My overall goal is to be at 140 by Jan 1, 2011.

So far in the past 2 weeks, I've been going to the gym on a regular basis. I've been eating better. That pretty much means no fast food (which obviously failed that if anyone had read a previous post from November). I'm also giving up regular sodas and caffeine.  That has bee UNBELIEVABLY hard. So to ease the withdrawals, I've been taking Caffeine 200mg tabs every morning and plan on tapering by half until I'm off of them. It's really helping to take the edge off. I swear it may just be easier to give up crack! (Not really, I'm only joking.) And just so you guys know, Sprite Zero is good but Diet 7up is like 1000 times better!

I've done the Couch to 5K program more times than I can remember and gotten to week 6 and had to stop because of shin splints. I'm definitely trying to be more versatile with my workouts. Some outdoors and most in the gym.

I'm going to hopefully be keeping this going for a while. If anyone has good, non-conventional tips to share, please feel free. 

Today is April 16 and I weigh 201 so we're off to a good start!!!

Also, since this is a journal, it's not going to hurt my feelings if I don't get any posts. 

Today is 04.16.10 and I weigh


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Apr 16, 2010)

Sounds like you are doing great so far! Good luck


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 16, 2010)

i'm sorry about the job..

but i'm very proud of you for sticking to the gym, eating healthy and just deciding to take care of yourself and put yourself first!

i know how hard it is to get to the gym and everything - but once you see results and it's amazing - you'll see how all your hard work is paying off..

so keep it up! and keep us updated!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd love to hear about others who are going through similar journeys as myself!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 16, 2010)

COngratulations on your decision! I am sorry you lost your job =( 

I am happy youve decided to take your health in your hands and choosing to do something about it. I am on a similar journey and I decided to keep a video blog…I need the accountability =). I will be looking for you updates. Best of luck!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 16, 2010)

The whole job issue was more of me not losing it but walking out after quite a heated argument with the director of pharmacy and the director of nursing.  I didn't feel that patients got the care that they deserved. The hospital is hemorrhaging money like crazy. Medications on the nursing floors not being stored properly.. meds not being GIVEN. Really, REALLY??? Isn't that what they went to school for? To help people?  That's why I did it... Not to mention the idiot nurse that put the patient in as weighing 150kg instead of 150lbs resulting in a massive overdose of antibiotics AND chemo preperations... Nobody with a position of power seemed to give a damn and it was sad. Nothing will change there until everyone at the top is gone.

It may not look good on a resume but hell, I'm out now and may as well make the best of it.  There's a good prospect at another hospital so I'm not too worried.

Thank you all for the well wishes and support and letting me rant!!!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 16, 2010)

hey i hear you! my challange started by trying to loose weight before my wedding, but now im enjoying the way i feel, not being tired everymorning i get up. my only thing would be to cut out soda period, it was hard for me at first because i could go through 2 liters in a day! but now i find myself reaching for the water before anything. what works for me is the Yoplait light i eat that for lunch and i've tried to minimize the amount of red meat i eat, so im just eating chicken - grilled of course. ive also cut out the high sodium spices when i cook, i use a TON of oregano and basil when i cook, it's good for your hair and skin lol. my workout routine is weird i dont like weight lifting or doing sit ups to save my life, i was never a fan of abs on women, so the janet jackson abs always look gross to me so i pretty much do 2 to 4 miles jogging/brisk walking 4 times a weeks, to actually start burning calories - 30mins of cardio will do it. i lost 11 poubds in 3 weeks when i first started!

it's good that youre not sulking about loosing your job youre using your time wisley in the best way i think is awesome some people would just sit home and eat snickers al day but i love that youre taking this time to focus on you! good job hun and the best of luck to you.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_hey i hear you! my challange started by trying to loose weight before my wedding, but now im enjoying the way i feel, not being tired everymorning i get up. my only thing would be to cut out soda period, it was hard for me at first because i could go through 2 liters in a day! but now i find myself reaching for the water before anything. what works for me is the Yoplait light i eat that for lunch and i've tried to minimize the amount of red meat i eat, so im just eating chicken - grilled of course. ive also cut out the high sodium spices when i cook, i use a TON of oregano and basil when i cook, it's good for your hair and skin lol. my workout routine is weird i dont like weight lifting or doing sit ups to save my life, i was never a fan of abs on women, so the janet jackson abs always look gross to me so i pretty much do 2 to 4 miles jogging/brisk walking 4 times a weeks, to actually start burning calories - 30mins of cardio will do it. i lost 11 poubds in 3 weeks when i first started!

it's good that youre not sulking about loosing your job youre using your time wisley in the best way i think is awesome some people would just sit home and eat snickers al day but i love that youre taking this time to focus on you! good job hun and the best of luck to you._

 
Believe me I hear ya! I've had so much energy over the past couple of weeks and it makes me wonder why I used to do such horrible things to my body. Soda has been the WORST so far. Like you, I could drink a ton. If I had a chance, I could go through a 12 pack of coke a day. It's like crack!!! Better tasting crack.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I've been craving one like mad today.

Yeah I've never cared much for the Janet Jackson look either. Guess I just like soft curves while being in shape. LOL my biggest goal right now is to fit back into my favorite Seven's!

Oh yeah, and the job prospect is a staff clinical pharmacist at a state mental hospital... We'll see how that goes... It'd definitely be interesting!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2010)

Yayy for you!!  You didn't waste any time, and your results are proving that.  How are the caffeine pills working for you?  I need to get off of it myself, and the headaches I get are UNBEARABLE.  Do you recommend them?  I look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats to you for wanting to take better care of yourself. It sounds like you have a goal and a good plan.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Yayy for you!!  You didn't waste any time, and your results are proving that.  How are the caffeine pills working for you?  I need to get off of it myself, and the headaches I get are UNBEARABLE.  Do you recommend them?  I look forward to watching your progress.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The caffeine tablets are a godsend.  I take 1 tab in the morning with my Allegra and prenatal vitamins *** if anyone tries to do that, EAT BEFOREHAND OR YOU WILL THROW UP ***

The tablets are 200mg and your average soda, energy drink, etc contains anywhere from 35-80mg. I'm tapering my doses every week so tomorrow I'll be down to 1/2 tablet and the next week 1/4 tab...

Any questions just ask


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my god I feel sooooo much better now!  I've been using the old school scale at my gym and was told today not to use it because it isn't properly calibrated
and will be replaced with a digital one soon.  So that means my actual start weight was 196 and I'm now at 190! WOOHOO!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went running at a local park this morning and that was sheer hell!!! Damn allergy demons were rampant in Georgia today...

Also, I wanted to say thanks to all of you that gave me the well wishes and support.  Makes me want to stick to it as not to disappoint you all!  I'll keep this updated and welcome any tips, recipes, etc....


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 19, 2010)

Joining a runner's club in my town. Starts tomorrow. Seems like it may be fun!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 24, 2010)

I finished my first week of the Couch to 5K program.  So far it's been fun!  The weather has been absolutely beautiful for the past week or so.  I'm doing ANYTHING I can to avoid shin splints.  My god do they suck!  Lots and lots and LOTS of stretching... Realized exactly how UNflexible I'd become.. It's said it only takes 3 weeks for something to become a habit. I'm almost there and I'm not having caffeine cravings nearly as much! But the rest of my diet leaves a bit to be desired...

I am sad though.  Puma has discontinued my favorite running shoes (the Complete Tenos line) and I haven't found a replacement.  If anyone is familiar with that model and knows of a viable alternative, please let me know.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats on forming good habits! It's so awesome that you took your job frustrations and turned it into something productive and positive. It sounds like you're off to a good start. Don't get discouraged and when you think about letting yourself fall think about how much better you feel now and how much better you will continue to feel.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 28, 2010)

Wish you best of luck in your weight loss journey. I'm sorry about your job but it's nice to see you've turned something bad in something good for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a great attitude and I believe a lot of people should look up to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looking forward to reading about your progress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go for it!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Jun 15, 2010)

WOW! I have so been neglecting this thread! Been a rough month and the weight loss is stunted. But at least I haven't gained it back! With all the family crap (yes, this now makes 25 days my FIL has been in the hospital), I'm surprised I haven't. 

Still going to the gym on a regular basis and have FINALLY gotten used to the taste of caffeine free/sugar free soda. WOOHOO!

OH YEAH!!! Found the best workout log download in the world here Free Printable Workout Log | Exercise & Training Logs from Answer Fitness


----------

